# pool size for roll practice



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Best.Parents.Ever.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

My daughters have been working out in a small physical therapy pool this winter--it gets a tad crowded with 3 small playboats in a 15' x 30' pool, but it beats practice in cold water!!

12' x 36" wouldn't be bad. He could also bottom-brace to recover from a failed roll at that depth. Do chalk out a 12' diameter circle on your driveway or garden hose in the lawn. It would stink if he can't hold the side of the pool to practice hip snaps if his bow and stern hit the curve of the pool and his arms are too short to reach!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Above Ground Comedy salutes the late Mitch Hedberg - YouTube

I think I've seen that same size pool at paddle fest being used for roll lessons. Should be fine.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Funny Glenn - 30 seconds is about as long you can picture having fun in an above ground pool - unless you are rolling a kayak. 

We have some space limitations, as there is not much flat space in our yard. And we want something we can easily box up and store for winter. As flimsy a pool as we are considering the idea of praticing hip snaps on the pool edge is a little unnerving. But, he could probably use the ladder for hip snaps, or we can help. 

We are also worried about the dogs getting in and not being able to get out. Gonna have to teach them to climb a ladder. 

I see both 12' 30", and 12' 36" pools out there for pretty cheap. If 30" was deep enough we might go for that.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't forget you'll need some depth for bow and stern stalls and loops! No really...he might progress quickly and start throwing down! 36" should be ok but bobbing up and down for a loop might go with 48"


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

You could build a big saw horse like contraption that would
Straddle the side
For
Hip Snaps.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

^and dog stairs^


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I was envisioning something other than the flimsy ladder that comes with pool, for hip snapping, me, and dogs. I was also envisioning Dave's help building it.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

After some sod removal, shoveling, and scraping to make a flatter spot for the pool, and covering the area with sand, the pool is being filled! We are starting with about a foot of water. My hubby is so awesome, he took a day off work to get it done.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

since you are front rangers 
.... you may want to just go with a kiddie pool. It'll give slightly more realistic roll conditions. Especially this year.


----------

